# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  (درخواست کمک وراهنمایی )کنکور سوم در سال 98

## siyahi

با سلام دوستان با اینکه من امسال سعی خودم رو کردم ترس از قبول نشدن دارم در دانشگاهی که دوست دارم!! میخواستم بدونم برای سال سوم کنکور بخوام بدم چه جوری برای خدمت غیبت میخورم یانه من تا اردیبهشت 98 گواهی اشتغال به تحصیل دارم که تا اون موقع  کنکور برگزار نشده نمیدونم چی کار کنم ؟؟؟ اگه خدایی نکرده قبول نشدم میتونم پشت کنکور بمونم سال 98 از نظام قدیم کنکور داریم ؟؟؟

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

باید دانشگاه آزاد یا پیامنور ثبت نام کنی تا از معافیت تحصیلیِ اون استفاده کنی و وارد غیبت نشی

----------

